# Is my scottish straight cat pregnant?? Check thread for pictures



## Mstiff (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mstiff (9 mo ago)

Leobella said:


> Yes .i think It looks like she is going to be mum in about 5-6 weeks x


Okay got it, Thanks so much for responding!


----------

